# Game Of Thrones Whiskeys



## Toolguy (Oct 17, 2018)

I managed to pick up 3 of the 8 set of the Game Of Thrones whiskeys that were released in Canada on Saturday. I sampled the Lagavulin and the Dalwhinnie at the liquor store. They were great. Got the very last bottle of Oban. Don't know when I'll open any of them.﻿


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Very cool. Can't wait for the new season.


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Cool, let me know how the Oban is. I got the other two myself but the Oban was sold out here.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Toolguy said:


> I managed to pick up 3 of the 8 set of the Game Of Thrones whiskeys that were released in Canada on Saturday. I sampled the Lagavulin and the Dalwhinnie at the liquor store. They were great. Got the very last bottle of Oban. Don't know when I'll open any of them.﻿


Dang, I saw one of these the other day, but no idea which variety it was. Cross-branding might generally be kind of lame, but in this instance, I might have to take part.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

The Mrs. and I are ready with some mighty fine Highland Single Malt :grin2:


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Toolguy said:


> I managed to pick up 3 of the 8 set of the Game Of Thrones whiskeys that were released in Canada on Saturday. I sampled the Lagavulin and the Dalwhinnie at the liquor store. They were great. Got the very last bottle of Oban. Don't know when I'll open any of them.﻿


Damn, didnt know there was an Oban version!

On another note, I'd recommend against the "White Walker" by Jonnie.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Toolguy said:


> I managed to pick up 3 of the 8 set of the Game Of Thrones whiskeys that were released in Canada on Saturday. I sampled the Lagavulin and the Dalwhinnie at the liquor store. They were great. Got the very last bottle of Oban. Don't know when I'll open any of them.﻿


Wow Nice!


----------



## Docv_73 (Nov 18, 2018)

I didn't even know this was a thing! I want them all now! I've been a fan of GoT since long before HBO even thought about it. Great books. 

Are the bottlings different, or is it just a decorative bottle/box/sleeve on an already existing bottling?

This would be a nice add to my Blanton's stoppers!


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Docv_73 said:


> I didn't even know this was a thing! I want them all now! I've been a fan of GoT since long before HBO even thought about it. Great books.
> 
> Are the bottlings different, or is it just a decorative bottle/box/sleeve on an already existing bottling?
> 
> This would be a nice add to my Blanton's stoppers!


They're all entirely different


----------



## Docv_73 (Nov 18, 2018)

😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱

Thanks! I'm already looking to see if I can get them on line!


----------

